# many new distractions!



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

when me and max walk its usually on post, or off in the country with not much around. yesterday we went on our walk in a different part of the country. we came across a flock of sheep which max not so much as gave a glance to, one sheep saw him and BAAAAAAHHHHH-ed really loud and they all took off, when something runs, max must chase, but not in this case! i was very proud of him. we also passed many chickens and a reindeer farm....he acted like an old pro. i couldnt believe it. now for the grand finale....when other people/dogs/bikers approach us from either direction i put him in a sit stay to avoid him lunging to play.well a man on a bike came up behind us, i didnt hear him at all, max was up ahead quite a ways he came sprinting back and sat at my side....i was like hmmm ok?







and just at that point the man passed us on the bike. its like he knew when he sees anyone else he has to come and sit. i was just amazed...i guess i under estimate my boy. good job max!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome job Max!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Max is beautifal and a good boy.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Good job max!!! They lean something a lot faster if its done over and over exactly the same way every time. By you having him sit every single time without exception he knows what hes suppose to do when someone comes along.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Great job Max


----------

